# Termine 2009



## trialelmi (27. Dezember 2008)

So die Saison startet. Aus dem Osten hat mich mal wider die erste nachricht dazu getroffen. Danke Frank auch hier.


----------



## Markustrial (28. Dezember 2008)

So, muss hier mal meine Heimatstadt vertreten

@Elmar: Leipzig nicht Leibzig (Schau mal auf deine Homepage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (28. Dezember 2008)

ach ******** schon wieder mal sorrrrrrrrrrry liegt mir im blut. ich fixe sofort.


----------



## trialelmi (8. Januar 2009)

so die nächsten termine sind wohl klar NDM und noch ein paar andere. ich hoffe die DM habe ich auch bald offiziell. einfach ab und an vorbeigucken.


----------



## Scrat (11. Januar 2009)

Proschd Neijohr!

Unter www.trialsport-saar.de gibt's einen Punkt Termine - mit SDM, NDM, ODM, DM, ... 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Monty98 (14. Januar 2009)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=130412&st=0&#entry1784333


----------



## Frank K. (19. Januar 2009)

Der ODM Termin in Leipzig ist geändert auf den *21.06.2008*


----------



## trialelmi (24. Januar 2009)

komplette Hessenmeisterschaft und Hessencup sind updatet.


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Januar 2009)

Frank K. schrieb:


> Der ODM Termin in Leipzig ist geändert auf den *21.06.2008*




das stimmt so aber nicht frank. der odm lauf findet am 20.6.09 statt. am 21. ist motorradtrial


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Januar 2009)

'09.


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank K. (26. Januar 2009)

Der ODM Termin in Leipzig ist auf den *21.06.2009*festgelget. Das Motorrad-Trial ist am 20.06.2009
Frag mal Tim.


----------



## Hansi1303 (26. Januar 2009)

Hio,

ich möchte dieses jahr auch anfangen turniere zu fahren...giebt es da was für anfänger wie mich? Hat jemand Termine?

Gruß


----------



## wernersen (27. Januar 2009)

Moin,
es wird parallel zur NDM den Norddeutscher Fahrradtrial Cup geben.
Es geht also am 07.03.2009 in Bremen los.
Nähere Infos zur NDM und zum Norddeutscher Fahrradtrial Cup werden kurzfristig bekannt gemacht (Ausschreibung usw.).
Grüsse
Werner

Edit: Thread zu NDM und NDFC


----------



## trialelmi (27. Januar 2009)

Hansi1303 schrieb:


> Hio,
> 
> ich möchte dieses jahr auch anfangen turniere zu fahren...giebt es da was für anfänger wie mich? Hat jemand Termine?
> 
> Gruß



komplette Termine findest Du immer bei mir.


----------



## Hansi1303 (27. Januar 2009)

ja nur wo soll ich da anfangen? NDM ? oder giebt es auch turniere im bezierk? ich hab da kein plan?!

Gruß


----------



## trialelmi (27. Januar 2009)

erst mal falscher tread. der sollte nicht mit sowas sich verstopfen, sondern nur infos bringen!

wenn du aus dem norden bist dann NDM aus dem süden SDM oder bezirksmeisterschaften aus dem osten dann odm.

btw als ich damals angefangen habe bin ich in der NDM SDM IBRMV und DM angefangen. sowas muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden.


btw habe die NDFC Infos auch bei mir wie immer zentral abgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (10. Februar 2009)

So alle Termine sollten jetzt stehen.

gibt auch einiges neues. 
z.b. frauen training  in melsungen jetzt am WE


----------



## trialelmi (19. Februar 2009)

komplette infos zum ersten NDM lauf in bremen sind online.


----------



## trialelmi (4. März 2009)

alle daten zu der DM 20" und MTB sind auffer page abrufbar.


----------



## trialelmi (20. April 2009)

Ausschreibung NDM Am WE in Stadtlohn ist online.


----------



## insane (26. April 2009)

Auschreibung zum Süddeutschen Meisterschaftsläufen in Tübingen am 01.05. und 02.05.2009.
http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/pdf2009/Tuebingen2009.pdf

Start ist jeweils um 11.00 Uhr, Anmeldung ab 9.00 Uhr


----------



## insane (7. Mai 2009)

Ausschreibung zum SDM Lauf in Oelbronn am 21.05.2009:
http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/pdf2009/Oelbronn09.pdf


----------



## trialelmi (10. Mai 2009)

ausschreibung ODM thalheim online.


----------



## insane (25. Mai 2009)

Am 25.07. und 26.07. finden in Neuburg 2 Läufe zur SDM statt. Am 24.07. wollen die Jungs aus Neuburg einen Grillabend organisieren. Ausschreibung und Infos zum Grillabend findet ihr hier: http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. Mai 2009)

Der ODM Lauf in Leipzig am 21.06.09 fällt aus organisatorischen Gründen leider flach!


----------



## trialelmi (28. Mai 2009)

sehr schade...


Zum Spanferkelessen nach Neuburg am 24.07.09 gehts hier entlang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2009)

Die Planung bei uns hat sich geändert, und der Lauf findet wie geplant am 21.06.09 in Leipzig statt.


----------



## trialelmi (9. Juni 2009)

NRW Meisterschaften Ausschreibung und Termine


----------



## trialelmi (10. Juni 2009)

Hessencup Ausschreibung Heringen und Melsungen online.


----------



## trialelmi (12. Juni 2009)

Auschreibungen ODM Flöha und Leipzig online


----------



## trialelmi (14. Juni 2009)

Generalaussschreibungen der SDM online.


----------



## trialelmi (9. Juli 2009)

Habe eine wichtige Info bekommen!!



> Fahrrad-Trial ODM am 12. Juli in Flöha fällt aus!
> Hallo,
> der ODM-Lauf am Sonntag in Flöha (12.Juli) fällt aus. Bei nur 10 Nennungen kann der Lauf leider nicht stattfinden.
> Wir wollen versuchen einen neuen Termin im September oder Oktober zu finden.
> Viele Grüße und ne schöne Woche noch, D. Schreiter


----------



## trialelmi (5. September 2009)

ODM Finale Ausschreibung Scheibenberg


----------



## trialelmi (6. September 2009)

SDM Ausschreibung Sulz am Eck und Dossenheim 
und dann habe ich mal die kompletten biketrialtermine in einer PDF unter Terminen ganz oben reingestellt. Leider hatte ich diese erst sehr spät im Jahr gefunden.


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Oktober 2009)

Nach Informationen Zweier Trialer ist der Lauf zum NRW-Cup in Werl vom 4.10. auf den 18.10. verlegt worden. 
1. stimmt das?
2. warum steht es nirgends?
Bitte um Antwort. Es gibt nämlich nix ungeileres und demotivierendes als Hunderte von Kilometern zu reisen und dann steht man allein da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (1. Oktober 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Nach Informationen Zweier Trialer ist der Lauf zum NRW-Cup in Werl vom 4.10. auf den 18.10. verlegt worden.
> 1. stimmt das?
> 2. warum steht es nirgends?
> Bitte um Antwort. Es gibt nämlich nix ungeileres und demotivierendes als Hunderte von Kilometern zu reisen und dann steht man allein da!



ein Tipp einfach mal öfters auf meiner Seite vorbeischauen. Diese Info hatte ich schon seid dem 


> 29.09.2009 22:49
> 
> Terminverschiebung NRW Lauf Werl!!! auf den 18.10.2009


 veröffentlicht.


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Oktober 2009)

möglich. Aber in den Terminen/Ergebnissen hast Du´s erst jetzt geändert ;-)
und ich muss gestehen, dass ich seltenst auf die erste Seite gucke.


----------



## trialelmi (1. Oktober 2009)

falsch nicht jetzt sondern vor 2 Tagen! siehe timestamp...
und das 2. ist deine sache, denn die meisten wissen wo sie aktuelle termine finden.


----------



## trialelmi (26. Oktober 2009)

habe jetzt fast alle ergebnisse des jahres mal updatet nur der NRW lauf fehlt noch. dafür gibts erste termine für 2010 schon.


----------

